# Altuzarra F/W 2011 x 59



## Q (13 Okt. 2011)

*Models: Arizona Muse, Ashley Smith, Aymeline Valade, Britt Maren, Caroline Brasch Nielsen, Constance Jablonski, Daphne Groeneveld, Daria Stroukos, Edita Vilkeviciute, Emily Baker, Fei Fei Sun, Frida Gustavsson, Hanne Gaby Odiele, Isabella Mello, Jac Jagaciak, Jacquelyn Jablonski, Joan Smalls, Jourdan Dunn, Juju Ivanyuk, Julia Saner, Karlie Kloss, Karmen Pedaru, Karolina Kurkova, Kasia Struss, Katie Fogarty, Katsia Zingarevich, Kori Richardson, Liu Wen, Magdalena Frackowiak, Melissa Tammerijn, Mirte Maas, Samantha Gradoville, Shu Pei Qin, Sigrid Agren, Toni Garrn



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*​


----------



## koftus89 (24 Sep. 2012)

ja, ein paar sehr schöne oops. danke.


----------



## katerkarlo (3 März 2013)

Teilweise ganz schön anzusehen - Danke


----------

